# one puppy ot two?



## jojo (Nov 6, 2013)

hi my partner and I have fell in love with vizslas and we are looking to get our first puppy.
my partner wants to get two to keep each other company on the days we are both working. we are aware that two will be a lot more work. we are both very active and will be making sure that they spend time apart with one on one human company by going on separate walks and puppy training etc. however im concerned that as they are littermates and both boys this may cause problems later on. any advice is greatful thanks!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I recommend one puppy. Our breeder will actually not sell two to one person based on the extensive training and exercise requirements of these dogs. 

We have two males they are 17 months apart. Miles is fully trained (he's the older one) and Chase is great with basic command and is starting higher level recall training. It's harder to find time to train him though having 2 dogs. 

The biggest reason I would recommend having one, is because they are so much work as puppies. You have to constantly watch them because if they have an accident you need to be there to correct and redirect. If you are chasing two around you will miss training opportunities. It will be very hard to leash train two at the same time as well. I'm not saying you can't do it, but it would be really hard to raise two well behaved pups at the same time. 

You may want to check out the literature on having littermates as well. It is my understanding that having littermates may not be the best choice. 

Enjoy this journey! We are here to help.


----------



## mm23red (Dec 13, 2012)

We have 1 Vizsla and 1 Golden Retriever the same age. Our Vizsla has so much more energy. I do like have two dogs so that they can be buds. Two vizsla's would be great but boy would that be a handful. I love my Vizsla more than I could of imagined.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If this is your first vizsla just get one for now.
You can thank us later for the advice. ;D


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

My suggestion would be to get one for now, and then as you get the first trained, add another one. Littermates will often tend to bond to each other and not so much with their humans. 

We have three dogs - each 14 months younger than the dog before. The timing has worked well for us, but with that said, our oldest two are labs and not from the same breeder, so a bit less work than our baby V. Having an older dog has also helped some with the training as the dogs do learn from each other as well. 

Good luck!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

The folks I have known who take 2 pups from a litter, have nothing but trouble...double trouble. The pupa feed off of each others energy and bad behavior (never good behavior, it is no fun) I have never known any one who took two Vizslas at once. Just imagine shark attacks and Zoomies X 2...Lord have mercy!! I don't believe they (two pups, same age) train well either... because they have each other, they don't need you, or want to please you...no reason to.
If you have never owned a Vizsla, my advice to you...and this comes from my HEART (because I have one pup, that pushes me to my LAST NERVE ) Practice on One, and then when it is old enough to HELP you with a puppy...get the second one.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

My twp vs are 10 months apart but my friend whos on this forum has 2 litter mates, they are now 19 months pm her if you want real honest to god info. [email protected] good luck


----------

